# Cinema Connection kit



## tkrandall

When I called about the whole home upgrade, the rep said I would have to get the cinema connection kit. Looking at at DirecTV's site, that appears to be a wireless kit. From their site:

_Kit includes a Linksys wireless adapter for connecting your DIRECTV Plus HD DVR to the Internet. This lets you enjoy our DIRECTV CINEMAplus service at no additional charge. MSRP $99.99.

Note: You will need to have an existing wireless router. Only one wireless adapter is needed for each HD DVR that you want to connect to the Internet. Actual model may vary.​_
I don't want a wireless setup. I just want an old fashioned wired internet DECA hooked up to my router on one end and to the the RG-6 network on the other. Is that no longer an option?


----------



## litzdog911

No, two different things. The Cinema Connection Kit was previously called the Internet Connection Kit (a much better name in my opinion). It provides the installer with a stand along DECA Broadband Network Adapter and power supply to "bridge" the DECA coax WHDVR network to your home network/internet. One side connects to the satellite coax cable with a SWM splitter while the other side connects to your home network/internet via an ethernet connection.


----------



## tkrandall

if you are right, then that is better.

But please check out http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2993

What I read there makes it sound otherwise - that this new router takes the place of the prior DECA hooked to the internet.


----------



## Doug Brott

The Cinema connection kit for whole home is basically the thing I've been calling "Broadband DECA" here. It's to connect your DECA network to the Internet. Coax on one end for DECA .. Ethernet on the other end for Internet. Electronics in the middle to do the conversion.


----------



## RonH

Doug Brott said:


> The Cinema connection kit for whole home is basically the thing I've been calling "Broadband DECA" here. It's to connect your DECA network to the Internet. Coax on one end for DECA .. Ethernet on the other end for Internet. Electronics in the middle to do the conversion.


Thanks Doug


----------



## latinkreationz

That Cinema Connection Kit is only needed if your router is not near a coax outlet. Most people don't have their boxes and router in the same room thus needing a network bridge to connect wirelessly. I am one of those that don't have a box and router in the same room. I use my extra bedroom as an office. What I did was just connect the DECA module directly to the outlet and then ethernet wire to my router. Of course doing it this way you need a power supply for the DECA module. Hope this helps.


----------



## RonH

latinkreationz said:


> That Cinema Connection Kit is only needed if your router is not near a coax outlet. Most people don't have their boxes and router in the same room thus needing a network bridge to connect wirelessly. I am one of those that don't have a box and router in the same room. I use my extra bedroom as an office. What I did was just connect the DECA module directly to the outlet and then ethernet wire to my router. Of course doing it this way you need a power supply for the DECA module. Hope this helps.


I have my Router 30 ft from my DVR unit and it's coax connection. I have Hard Wired an Ethernet Cable from my Router to a Hub by my DVR and use this Hub to hard wire my DVR,Blu Ray player and Pioneer Receiver to my home network. Do I need the "Cinema Connection" kit?


----------



## schneid

RonH said:


> I have my Router 30 ft from my DVR unit and it's coax connection. I have Hard Wired an Ethernet Cable from my Router to a Hub by my DVR and use this Hub to hard wire my DVR,Blu Ray player and Pioneer Receiver to my home network. Do I need the "Cinema Connection" kit?


Not sure as what D* writes about CCK is confusing and the term Cinema Plus (C+) is confusing.

What I can tell you is that I have MRV/DECA. I too have an Ethernet Switch at my entertainment center for my BD, Roku, Media PC, Slingbox, DVR, etc.

My installer used what I presume is the Internet Connection Kit (IKD) which is nothing more than another DECA module with a power supply, a connection to my D* Coax, and an Ethernet connection into my Ethernet switch.

Don't know if I have what is called C+ but I do have VOD, TV Apps, and use DVR scheduler.

From reading above it does appear the CCK is used to wirelessly connect to your router.


----------



## veryoldschool

Let's not mix up things here.
The wireless connection is for those without DECA networking.
DirecTV used to offer powerline & wireless options, but has since dropped the powerlines.

The DECA ICK or what is now called CCK, it still a broadband DECA, which "could be" used in conjunction with a wireless adapter to a wireless router, but DirecTV isn't going to do this at this point in time.
The BB DECA is to be wired for them to install it.


----------



## tkrandall

Thanks VOS and Doug. Either I am just being dense or the info on the DirecTV web site concerning the CCK is a bit confusing on the matter. I suspect they may just be trying to "not confuse" the average customer by getting too specific or technical. They just say you need this kit, and then the installer decides just what actual "kit" you need when he shows up. 

Such lack of specificity, for an engineer like me, only backfires and confuses me more!!!


----------



## samson521

My Question is? can i buy the adapter from directv for 25.00 and install it myself. i don;t need staller to do that.


----------



## fluffybear

samson521 said:


> My Question is? can i buy the adapter from directv for 25.00 and install it myself. i don;t need staller to do that.


Sorry, that is a very complicated task and requires many hours of extensive training :sure:

Reminds me of my first 'Protection Plan' experience with DirecTV (several years back) . The CSR said they would send me the unit by FedEx but they would have to roll a truck to finish the install. When I told her that I could plug in a receiver and hook up the coax cables, she became belligerent with me and stated I was violating the TOS and how DirecTV techs go through extensive training which I have not had.

I'm glad to see things have improved!


----------



## The Merg

samson521 said:


> My Question is? can i buy the adapter from directv for 25.00 and install it myself. i don;t need staller to do that.


There are very few people who have been able to have that done. In most cases, they are going to do a truck roll for $49 along with the cost of the unit.

- Merg


----------



## tkrandall

I miss the old days (pre 2004 or so) when DirecTV seemed to be OK with self installs.


----------



## HoTat2

samson521 said:


> My Question is? can i buy the adapter from directv for 25.00 and install it myself. i don;t need staller to do that.


As The Merg says, its very difficult to get an ICK from DirecTV without them requiring a $49 professional install.

But have no fear, ebay is here ... as you can find sellers of DECA ICKs there usually for just slightly more than the $25.00 DirecTV equipment fee.

I just bought one myself for only $28.00 total with shipping because I wanted the more stylish router-ish looking ICK instead of the current BB DECA dongle PS-18 combo.


----------



## jpx5

Do I need the CCK if I have MRV and an internet connection no DECA


----------



## HoTat2

jpx5 said:


> Do I need the CCK if I have MRV and an internet connection no DECA


If you mean MRV running in an "unsupported" status on your home network, no

But for MRV using DECA, you don't absolutely need a CCK, but so the DirecTV receiver server/clients in the DECA cloud can access additional services like VOD, TV apps, Media Share, and the DIRECTV2PC application possibly being used on computers somewhere on your home network.

There are also other features in the works such as the soon to be released NOMAD "Sling" type unit and various IP control computer and Smart Phone apps. that will require a CCK as well I think.

However MRV alone will work just fine without it.


----------



## jpx5

thanks


----------



## Noresults

I guess I don't understand what is so difficult. Can I not buy the parts somewhere and hook it up? It can't be rocket science.


----------



## The Merg

Noresults said:


> I guess I don't understand what is so difficult. Can I not buy the parts somewhere and hook it up? It can't be rocket science.


ebay, CraigsList, or Solid Signal. However, the parts will cost more than ordering from DirecTV. However, you will save on the professional install cost of $49 that would be required if ordered from DirecTV.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

Noresults said:


> I guess I don't understand what is so difficult. It can't be rocket science.


If you know what you're doing, then not much is.
If you don't, then almost anything could seem to be.


----------



## loudog2

Does a Deca need to be on every reciever?


----------



## The Merg

loudog2 said:


> Does a Deca need to be on every reciever?


All receivers that are being used for MRV that are not a H24 or HR24. Any receiver that doesn't have a DECA (except the H24 and HR24) need to have a Band Stop Filter installed.

- Merg


----------



## tkrandall

What they installed last week with my setup is one of these:

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...upply-(DECABB1R0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=

http://www.wiredathome.com/products/DECA-Broadband-Adapter-with-Power-Supply-(DECABB1R0).html


----------



## mx6bfast

We just moved states and our old house had 2 HR20's wired into our network and each one had 3 coax's going into it, 2 sat's and 1 OTA. Our new house only has 1 cable run into each room and the tech installed an swm and DECA in each room. I want to have our main HR20 hooked back up to our network so I can use VOD and stream music from our pc. I can't do wired but want to do wireless on it. Is there another and cheaper option than the D* one? Could I just go to Best Buy and purchase a wireless bridge?

If so since I am using DECA, would I plug the lan cable from the HR20 to the wireless bridge to DECA? Sorry I haven't been in this forum in a while.


----------



## HoTat2

mx6bfast said:


> We just moved states and our old house had 2 HR20's wired into our network and each one had 3 coax's going into it, 2 sat's and 1 OTA. Our new house only has 1 cable run into each room and the tech installed an swm and DECA in each room. I want to have our main HR20 hooked back up to our network so I can use VOD and stream music from our pc. I can't do wired but want to do wireless on it. Is there another and cheaper option than the D* one? Could I just go to Best Buy and purchase a wireless bridge?
> 
> If so since I am using DECA, would I plug the lan cable from the HR20 to the wireless bridge to DECA? Sorry I haven't been in this forum in a while.


No, you need to split the satellite coax cable feeding an HR20 with a 2x1 green label SWM splitter such as here;

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...0-MHz)&c=Satellite Splitters&sku=874409002404

Then place a DECA "Cinema Connection Kit" (CCK) on one output and the ethernet cable connection from it to the input of a wireless ethernet bridge. Then the other output of the splitter goes to the HR20 of course.


----------



## mx6bfast

I purchased a 2nd Linksys WRT54g, loaded dd-wrt on it, set it as a wireless bridge, connected it like in this post below and it is working perfectly fine. Within minutes all 3 HR20's were connected to the network for VOD. I haven't noticed any issues at all.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459468#post2459468


----------



## stravis

I think my wife and I got lucky.

We had D* installed yesterday for the first time. While I was talking with the installer, I told him I'd like to connect to our router, but I had to buy a new router first. He left me the DECA that is shown in this thread and showed me how to install it. There was no charge discussed for the equipment and he didn't say anything at all about needing a professional installation.


----------



## The Merg

stravis said:


> I think my wife and I got lucky.
> 
> We had D* installed yesterday for the first time. While I was talking with the installer, I told him I'd like to connect to our router, but I had to buy a new router first. He left me the DECA that is shown in this thread and showed me how to install it. There was no charge discussed for the equipment and he didn't say anything at all about needing a professional installation.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

If your installation was for the Whole Home DVR, then the Cinema Connection Kit could very well have been on your work order. By the installer just leaving the parts, he wasn't out anything. And he had already provided the professional install of your system, except for the CCK, which he left for you to do.

- Merg


----------



## DarkLogix

From what is said is there some reason that you couldn't do the following

say on a HR20 you get the deca device to link the HR20 to deca but instead of plugging the HR20 to teh deca connect it to a network switch and another cable from the network switch to the DVR thus using 2 switch ports one uplinking to the deca system and one to the DVR.


----------



## veryoldschool

DarkLogix said:


> From what is said is there some reason that you couldn't do the following
> 
> say on a HR20 you get the deca device to link the HR20 to deca but instead of plugging the HR20 to teh deca connect it to a network switch and another cable from the network switch to the DVR thus using 2 switch ports one uplinking to the deca system and one to the DVR.


While this would be an "unsupported" method:


----------



## DarkLogix

From looking at the it looks that that reciver has a network passthrough
though maybe simpilify it even more

one cable from the router to the top eth port then a cable from eth 2 to the deca

other than being "unsupported" would there be any issue?

I'm thinking of getting a SWM8 and putting the power supply near my reciver (HR20-700) as I have a UPS on that reciver and I'd want to protect the SWM8 from power loss
as I only have 3 recivers in use
HR20-700
H23-600
and D11-300

From what I've read if I do get a SWM8/16 then I'd connect the D11 to legacy port 1, then run SWM1 port to my room for the power supply and use the splitter that comes with the SWM8 to connect sat1 and sat2 (or is there a reason not to connect sat2?)
then run SWM2 to the H23

then down the road if I get another dvr or HR34 it would be easy to add

and adding deca's would be easy at that point

am I correct?


----------



## veryoldschool

DarkLogix said:


> From looking at the it looks that that reciver has a network passthrough
> though maybe simpilify it even more
> 
> one cable from the router to the top eth port then a cable from eth 2 to the deca
> 
> other than being "unsupported" would there be any issue?


There is "a problem" when using the second port of the receiver, as it was never intended to be used as a pass through. A switch has a chip to control the ports, where the receiver doesn't and uses drivers and the CPU of the receiver instead. This is where things "get strange", as I did try this setup sometime back and found certain situations, where it totally locked up my router, requiring a hard reset.


----------



## DarkLogix

veryoldschool said:


> There is "a problem" when using the second port of the receiver, as it was never intended to be used as a pass through. A switch has a chip to control the ports, where the receiver doesn't and uses drivers and the CPU of the receiver instead. This is where things "get strange", as I did try this setup sometime back and found certain situations, where it totally locked up my router, requiring a hard reset.


ah ok
I thought that the 2nd port was ment to be a hub pass through (ie passive)


----------



## veryoldschool

DarkLogix said:


> ah ok
> I thought that the 2nd port was ment to be a hub pass through (ie passive)


"I thought" a few things too, until it didn't work. :lol:


----------



## DarkLogix

well I like to expand my knowledge so thanks for the info
if I do get deca adapters then I'll still want my HR20 going to my switch as I already have the ethernet cable going to my cisco 24port gig switch


----------



## HoTat2

DarkLogix said:


> ...
> I'm thinking of getting a SWM8 and putting the power supply near my reciver (HR20-700) as I have a UPS on that reciver and I'd want to protect the SWM8 from power loss
> as I only have 3 recivers in use
> HR20-700
> H23-600
> and D11-300
> 
> From what I've read if I do get a SWM8/16 then I'd connect the D11 to legacy port 1, *then run SWM1 port to my room for the power supply and use the splitter that comes with the SWM8 to connect sat1 and sat2 (or is there a reason not to connect sat2?)*
> then run SWM2 to the H23 ...


Only a single coax connection from the SWM 1 module port to the HR20's Sat 1 input. No real need to use a splitter there.


----------



## DarkLogix

Thanks
so then I can get rid of one cable
now to debate swm8 or 16 or go insane and get the 32
the swm8 has the off-air input but the 16 doesn't but the 32 does (I'll say now I doubt I'll opt for the 32 at is way more pricy and would be harder to get the power supplies to the ups)

I've wanted to run an OTA antant in the attic but didn't want a fourth cable runing (cable internet sat1 and sat2 currently)

but with a swm8/32 I could mount the antanna in the attic and connect to the SWM

but if I upgrade to a HR34 when they become available there would only be 4 tuners per SWM port right? so then a HR34 would only get 4 of 5

but then the SWM16 doesn't have the off air

so then that tells me the 32 isn't as insane as I was thinking
but then does the HR34 have an offair tuner? (if not I could use the TV's tuner but then wouldn't get the DVR function on OTA

but then still the 32 is over double the price of the 16 but it does add features and would allow for multiple HR34's


----------



## veryoldschool

A few thoughts:


If you plan to use DECA, then you can't use OTA on the same coax.
All SWiMs are based on 8 tuners/output.
The SWM8 was the first out and was designed for commercial use [MDU systems], so while it has two outputs, it is still limited to eight total tuners as these two outputs are merely from an internal 2-way splitter.
The SWiM-16 is basically two SWM8s with a DECA crossover between the two for the coax networking.
The SWiM-32 is [again] for commercial use, so it doesn't have ANY DECA crossover between the four SWiM sections.


----------



## DarkLogix

there are two swm32's listed and the older doesn't do deca but the newer says it does

so if a HR34 were connected to SWM port 1 then there would only be 3 outputs available for any other reciver on SWM port 2
deca would be nice as the 1 other reciver capable of using it would then have a network connection though its fairly close so I could just run ethernet to it

I guess it comes down to OTA v DECA


----------



## veryoldschool

DarkLogix said:


> there are two swm32's listed and the older doesn't do deca but the newer says it does


Not sure where you're getting these listing about SWiM-32s, but to say that they pass DECA, is an error.


> so if a HR34 were connected to SWM port 1 then there would only be 3 outputs available for any other reciver on SWM port 2


 The HR34 using 5 tuners, so any SWiM [LNB, SWM8, SWiM-16, SWiM-32] means there will only be three other channels of the SWiM to use with other tuners, since they're ALL BASED ON eight tuners/SWiM section. 


> deca would be nice as the 1 other reciver capable of using it would then have a network connection though its fairly close so I could just run ethernet to it
> 
> I guess it comes down to OTA v DECA


 When you are able to use a SWiM, it does free up any "extra" coax from a legacy system. DECA is what the new receivers are using, so like the H25, it can only be networked via DECA. Any plans for the HR34 should also include DECA.


----------



## DarkLogix

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...ies-(32-Channel)-(SWM32)&c=Multiswitches&sku=

and

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...tch-(32-Channel)-(SWM32)&c=Multiswitches&sku=

the first one says it does not bridge deca
the second one says it does

by 3 remaining I ment that with a SWM8 the SWM2 port would then have 3 vs the SWM16 where SWM1 would have 3 remaining but SWM 2 would be uneffected

I'm considering upgrading my 3+ yo reciver when the HR34 is available but then if I do I'll have to work out something to avoid losing some stuff or choose that it's ok to lose some

so the H25 doesn't have an ethernet port at all?

I'm leaning to the SWM16 as I don't currently use OTA it would just be a nice to have as my current reciver does have an OTA input


----------



## veryoldschool

You need to read those a bit closer.
One clearly states it doesn't, which may come from me telling Solidsignal [here on this forum] that it doesn't, and "the other" merely says "DECA Compatible (16 receivers )", which it is, but this doesn't mean it is bridging the four sections for DECA.
"A couple of key points":
16 receivers is referring to the 16 DECAs that can be on one network.
Since this is a 32 tuner SWiM, why would only half be "DECA compatible", and then which half would this be?

[again] you seem to be missing that the SWM8, isn't any different than the other SWiMs. Yes it has two outputs, but they come from the same source, so just like all the other SWiMs, you can connect 8 tuners total.


----------



## DarkLogix

Ya
I was assuming it said 16decaa because they would assume you'd use DVRs or some limitation of deca

Ya the swm8 could work just trying to consider all the posibilties and look for any loses


----------



## veryoldschool

DarkLogix said:


> I was assuming...


Which can get one in trouble "unless" you actually know more than the seller's marketing department does. :lol:
I've tried to layout the options/differences for you and hope this will help.
If you think you might go over the eight tuner limit, then the SWiM-16 is the way to go.
All new receivers have DECA internally and the H25 has removed the ethernet port, so this should be the sign of "what's to come" from DirecTV.


----------



## DarkLogix

Ya thats why I was asking to clear up any miss info I was reading

well with OTA diplexing going away I think I'll just forget about OTA (If I could do diplexing and expect it to be available down the road I'd be nice to have it on as many TV's as possible)

I think my plan will be a SWM16 (just in case) the 16 does bridge the 2 swm ports right? or would that be a saling point the 8 would have over the 16?

then on the diagrams they list (on the 16) SWM1/PWR so am I right in thinking that I can use the 29v supply on that port and not on the PWR only port? (ie making it easier to get the powersupply to the UPS which is a must)

then run the H23 off SWM port2 (no need to split due to the number of recivers currently)

then the D11 off leg port 1

then would it be cheaper to just by the deca's or call D* to get them

then run a 2nd ethernet cable over from the network switch to the deca and have both H23 and HR20 networked

then IF I get a HR34 it would just be a swapout and it would get all it needs over 1 cable.


----------



## veryoldschool

"You know"...
There are many ways to do this, but it might be a good idea to simply call DirecTV and see what they'll offer you.
Changing out the D-11 for a HD receiver, even if connected to an SD TV, might make some sense.
A HD receiver and connected home upgrade, might come out cheaper.

If/when you excess the eight tuner limit of the SWiM LNB, DirecTV will upgrade you to the SWiM-16.


----------



## DarkLogix

Well currently I have a 5LNB dish with 4 cables coming down (so I think the LNB is non-SWM)

well I don't watch TV on the D11 hardly
I think somewhere down the road though I'll replace the TV that teh D11 is on and upgrade the reciver at the same time.

I kind prefer to learn and do it myself (id D* sends someone out who knows if they'll put the powersupply where I want it and I might have to go back over it to move it over to the UPS anyway) (I don't want powerloss to instantly cause a loss of signal and possibly interupt a recording that if not for a second would have been fine)

Also I think I'd rather wait till the HR34 to swap out a reciver
then I could put the HR20 where the D11 is and use MRV to still watch it's recordings without getting locked down to a contract before then
though then I'll need to buy another UPS for the location where the D11 currently is (I want any and all DVR's on UPS's)


----------



## gilltech

If I have a HR24-100 and a HR21-100, can i connect them directly to the internet and receive On-Demand access?


----------



## peds48

gilltech said:


> If I have a HR24-100 and a HR21-100, can i connect them directly to the internet and receive On-Demand access?


yes


----------

